# Defining Old "crap"



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Having read through the vintage threads "old crap" seems to be a fairly frequently used phrase to define equipment that brought us to where we are today. I can't help wondering what the cutoff date is for Old and what the exact definition of "crap" is here.

Does a piece of equipment such as a stage lighting controller become "crap" because the highly educated "engineers" can't locate the SCRs making it functional and never learned what those variacs the size of garbage can lids are even if the equipment is still functional? 

Is a segment bender "crap" because the electrician doesn't know how to set it up or use it?

Are highrise reels crap because you never saw a set or don't know how to use them? 

There remain many functional systems and devices in daily use in the United States that were installed in the 1930s and 40s, and in my opinion they haven't become crap because the electrician of 2010 has never seen them or learned how they function. 

I await enlightenment.


----------

